# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ֆրանց  Քսավեր Վինթերհալթեր

## erexa

Ֆրանց Քսավեր Վինթերհալթերը, (Franz Xaver Winterhalter) եղել է 19-րդ դարի գերմանացի դիմանկարիչ: Նա ծնվել է 1805 թ. ապրիլի 20-ին և մահացել է 1873 թ. հուլիսի 8-ին: Նա իր կարիերայի ընթացքում, ապրել է Փարիզում: Նրա կարևոր աշխատանքներից են. Կայսրուհի Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները և կայսրուհի Էլիզաբեթի դիմանկարները: Վինթերհալթերը 1856 թ. ստեղծել է իր գլուխգործոցը. Կայսրուհի Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները: ֆրանցը՝ Եվգենիային կանգնեցրել է շատ հաճելի տեղ, որտեղ Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները ծաղիկներ էին հավաքում: Այդ նկարը դարձել է, Վինթերհալթերի ամենահայտնի աշխատանքը մինչ օրս: 

Ահա և այդ նկարը:

----------

Alphaone (05.03.2015), boooooooom (04.02.2015), Malxas (09.02.2015), Quyr Qery (27.09.2016), Sambitbaba (03.02.2015), Այբ (18.07.2014), ԳագոՋան (28.02.2015), Նիկեա (20.03.2016), Ուլուանա (18.07.2014), Վոլտերա (02.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝ Քոթշուբեյը:

----------

Alphaone (05.03.2015), boooooooom (04.02.2015), Sambitbaba (03.02.2015), Նիկեա (20.03.2016), Ուլուանա (04.02.2015), Վոլտերա (02.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Ֆրանց Վինթերհալթերի կարևոր աշխատանքերից մեկը՝ կայսրուհի Էլիզաբեթի դիմանկարը:

----------

boooooooom (04.02.2015), Sambitbaba (05.02.2015), Նիկեա (20.03.2016), Վոլտերա (09.02.2015)

----------


## erexa



----------

Malxas (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (05.02.2015), Նիկեա (20.03.2016), Վոլտերա (09.02.2015)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), Նիկեա (20.03.2016), Վոլտերա (09.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝ Տատյանա Ալեքսանդրովնա Յուսուպովա:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), Ուլուանա (11.02.2015)

----------


## erexa



----------

Malxas (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Կայսրուհի՝ Մարիա Ալեքսանդրովնա

----------

Malxas (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր Ելենա Պավլովնան:

----------

Malxas (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), ԳագոՋան (28.02.2015)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր Աննա վան Պրաուսեն

----------

Sambitbaba (05.03.2015)

----------


## erexa

Մարիա Հենրիետտան

----------

Sambitbaba (05.03.2015), Ուլուանա (27.03.2016)

----------


## erexa

Լիդիա Շբելսկին:

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝  Պաուլինե
Մետտերնիխը:

----------


## erexa

Սոֆի վոն Բադենը:

----------


## Լեո

erexa ջան, լավ ա, որ էսպիսի թեմա ես բացել, հետաքրքիր էր իմանալ, որ էսպիսի նկարիչ է եղել: Միգուցե թեմայում բացի նկարներից ուրիշ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա էլ տեղադրեիր (եթե իհարկե ուսումնասիրել ես այս նկարչին): Թե չէ նկարները գուգլում էլ կարող ենք նայել  :Wink:

----------


## erexa

Թագուհի Սոֆիի դիմանկարը:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.03.2016)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝ Էլիզաբեթ Եսպերովնա Բելոսսելսկին:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.04.2016)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝ Վիկտորիան:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.04.2016)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (30.04.2016)

----------


## erexa

Թագուհի Վիկտորիան:

----------

Sambitbaba (30.04.2016)

----------


## erexa

Կայսրուհի Եվգենիան:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.09.2016)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր՝ Ալեքսանդրան:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.09.2016)

----------


## erexa

Վիկտորիա Ադելաիդե Մարի Լուիսան: Թագուհի Վիկտորիայի և արքայազն Ալբերտի ավագ երեխան:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.09.2016)

----------


## erexa

Էլիզաբեթ Թեյլորը:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.10.2016)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2016)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2016)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2016)

----------


## erexa

Արքայադուստր Չարլոտտեն:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2016)

----------


## erexa

Օլգա վոն Վուրտտեմբերգ:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2016)

----------


## erexa

Լուիզա Պրուսսկայա:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.05.2017)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (12.05.2017), Վոլտերա (29.05.2017)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (12.05.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուզում եմ հասկանալ ի՞նչ յուրահատուկ բան կա էս նկարչի գործերի մեջ, որ հերիք չի առանձին թեմայի է արժանացել, դեռ մի բան էլ ջանասիրաբար թարմացվում է նոր նկարներով։

Իմ կարծիքով բավականին ձանձրալի գործեր են, ակնհայտորեն պատվերով նկարած։ Մի երկու նկարով կարելի ա հետաքրքրությունը բավարարել, անցնել ավելի հիշարժան նկարիչների գործերի։

----------

Լեո (30.05.2017), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2017)

----------


## erexa

> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ ի՞նչ յուրահատուկ բան կա էս նկարչի գործերի մեջ, որ հերիք չի առանձին թեմայի է արժանացել, դեռ մի բան էլ ջանասիրաբար թարմացվում է նոր նկարներով։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով բավականին ձանձրալի գործեր են, ակնհայտորեն պատվերով նկարած։ Մի երկու նկարով կարելի ա հետաքրքրությունը բավարարել, անցնել ավելի հիշարժան նկարիչների գործերի։


Անձամբ ինձ դուր են, գալիս նկարչի աշխատանքները: Դրանք ինձ համար ձանձրալի չեն, քանի որ սիրում եմ, միջնադարը, գեղեցիկ եմ, համարում նրանց հագուստը, զարդերը, վարսերը, հետաքրքիր են նաև թագավորներն ու թագուհիները, որոնց նկարել ա, Ֆրանցը: Անգամ ցանկություն ունեմ, այս նկարներն իրական կյանքում էլ տեսնել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Անձամբ ինձ դուր են, գալիս նկարչի աշխատանքները: Դրանք ինձ համար ձանձրալի չեն, քանի որ սիրում եմ, միջնադարը, գեղեցիկ եմ, համարում նրանց հագուստը, զարդերը, վարսերը, հետաքրքիր են նաև թագավորներն ու թագուհիները, որոնց նկարել ա, Ֆրանցը: Անգամ ցանկություն ունեմ, այս նկարներն իրական կյանքում էլ տեսնել:


Միջնադա՞ր, 19-րդ դարը միջնադար չի, միջնադարյան 15-րդ դարում էր պրծել։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## erexa

> Միջնադա՞ր, 19-րդ դարը միջնադար չի, միջնադարյան 15-րդ դարում էր պրծել։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Դե ուրեմն՝ մինչև 19-րդ դարը  սիրում եմ:

----------


## erexa

Մարիա Նիկոլաևնա:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2018)

----------


## Լեո

Ֆրանց Քսավեր Վինթերհալթերի բոլոր նկարները միաժամանակ կարող եք դիտել այստեղ.

https://www.google.ru/search?q=Franz...w=1366&bih=658

----------

Tiger29 (21.10.2017)

----------


## erexa

Ֆրանց Յոզեֆ 1.

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2018)

----------


## erexa

Լեոպոլդ 1.

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2018)

----------


## erexa

Նապոլեոն 3.

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2018)

----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa

Քոմթեսսե Կրասինկան, իր երեխաների հետ:

----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (18.12.2018)

----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa



----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ֆրանց Քսավեր Վինթերհալթերը, (Franz Xaver Winterhalter) եղել է 19-րդ դարի գերմանացի դիմանկարիչ: Նա ծնվել է 1805 թ. ապրիլի 20-ին և մահացել է 1873 թ. հուլիսի 8-ին: Նա իր կարիերայի ընթացքում, ապրել է Փարիզում: Նրա կարևոր աշխատանքներից են. Կայսրուհի Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները և կայսրուհի Էլիզաբեթի դիմանկարները: Վինթերհալթերը 1856 թ. ստեղծել է իր գլուխգործոցը. Կայսրուհի Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները: ֆրանցը՝ Եվգենիային կանգնեցրել է շատ հաճելի տեղ, որտեղ Եվգենիան և իր սպասուհիները ծաղիկներ էին հավաքում: Այդ նկարը դարձել է, Վինթերհալթերի ամենահայտնի աշխատանքը մինչ օրս: 
> 
> Ահա և այդ նկարը:


Տարօրինակ զգացողություն ունեմ այս նկար հետ կապված։ Այս նկարը ինչ-որ տեղից, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղից ու  ինչպես, երկար ժամանակ եղել է աչքիս առաջ փոքր ժամանակ, (ըստ երևույթին), որովհետև նկարի կանանցից յուրաքանչյուրի դեմքն ու հագուստի ամեն քղանցքն այնքան լավ է ծանոթ, որ միայն հիշում եմ, որ մանրակրկիտ ու տևական այն ուսումնասիրել եմ, ընդ որում տևական՝ օրերի, ամիսների կամ ավելի երկար ընթացքում։
Հիմա տանջվում եմ ու ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հիշում, թե դա ինչպես, ինչ ձևով կամ առիթով է անընդհատ եղել աչքիս առաջ․․․

Ընդ որում, փոքր ժամանակվա սովորությանս համաձայն, մտովի գեղեցկության մրցույթ էի անցկացնում՝ թե ով է ամենասիրունը, ու էս դեպքում ոչ մեկի առանձնապես չէի հավանում, վերջում մի կերպ ընտրությունս կանգնեցրի հագուստի վրա կապույտ ժապավեններով աղջկա վրա։

----------

Progart (04.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլիզաբեթ Թեյլորը:


Էլիզաբեթ Թեյլո՞ր։ Նկարիչը 19-րդ դարում չի ապրե՞լ։

----------

Ուլուանա (04.04.2019)

----------


## erexa

Spring

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------

